# Sentinel Rock



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Named me a new land mark today. Found this cool little boulder overlooking the hill where Chukars had been regularly climbing up as if to take their turn as lookout. We moved allot of birds today but just couldn't get em to sit and play. They were either flushing well out of range or running like crazy and flushing. We only had 1 good shot opportunity and made it count. Had allot of initial points but every time dogs had to relocate on running birds that just wouldn't sit tight at all. Still a nice day.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I like the close up picture of the chukar on the deer shed. Nice job!


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Probably not, but is this in cache valley? I know of a rock like the one in your pic.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I've never hunted Chukars in Cache Valley.


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Some really good spots in Cache valley if your not afraid of a little hill.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Never hunted chukar in Cache Valley either. Talked with a field biologist last year who said he had been running into more and more up there. 

I love hills. Maybe next year we can plan a hunt?


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

That would be cool Wings. There are a lot of birds because the hills are so steep and not many people are able to get to them. The best part for me is watching the dog work!


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Count me in. You been out recently or has it been snowed out yet?


----------



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

I haven't been their hunting this year since i moved back to Wyoming. But I will continue to visit those hills with my German short hair.


----------

